# Making a Frame for a Painting



## mmoreno610 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi all,
I have a couple of paintings (on canvas) that I want to frame. The canvas is 1.5" thick. The canvas itself is 16" X 20".
I'd like to know if there is a proportion/ratio to the frame thickness , both in depth and width of the frame in proportion to the canvas.

This will be my first attempt at a frame. 

Thanks,
Marilyn


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi, Marilyn; am i understanding you correctly..."The canvas is 1.5" thick."
Do you mean that the finished piece has a vertical depth (thickness) of 1 1/2" including the canvas fabric backing?
Won't that create certain obstacles as far as the frame intruding onto the artwork, or is there a margin at the edges? Maybe something like a 'shadow box' ?

There may be something of interest to you, here...
Finishing with a Frame | Opus Art Supplies


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm taking it as being on a frame that is 1.5" thick.
16"x20" isn't large, so I would make it 2.5" wide at the most.
I've seen frames on pictures so wide, they overwhelm the picture. 
Maybe 1" thick material would work well, with a 1/2" to 3/4" rabbet. Leaving a bit of the canvas showing behind won't detract from it.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Watch
How to Build a Picture Frame • Ron Hazelton Online • DIY Ideas & Projects


----------



## mmoreno610 (Mar 12, 2010)

To Dan, the piece is 1.5" thick and yes, some of the frame will go over the painting. There is no margin on these paintings. I've had paintings custom framed in the past and there is usually a minimal loss on the edges.

To AxlMyk, I've seen paintings with a portion of canvas showing from behind and it's not bad. So that's an idea to consider. 

The video link from semipro actually has a good idea of building up the frame, so I'll consider this as well.
Thanks, these are some good points and insight...


----------



## mmoreno610 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dan,
I watched a few videos on shadow boxes used for framing canvas paintings, and it's given me some good ideas,
Thanks,
M


----------

